# Newb checking in with some questions.



## nothingeined (May 12, 2004)

I just have a couple of questions and was wondering if anybody can help out  My sister just bought a 2002 Sentra GXE. One of her door speakers busted so I bought her some replacement ones from work. Standard 4 ohm Sony Explodes. 6 1/2's. Well she got them installed at Best Buy in Houston and they honestly sound pretty bad compared to the stock one. In my Camaro, I have a Monsoon system that needs 2 ohm speakers and runs off an amp and all this stuff. Did the Sentra come with any premium sound systems?? She has tweeters in the pillars and then 6 1/2's all around. If that is stock, that is pretty good lol. When they installed it up there, they kept saying something about an amp. So that had me wondering. Also, how hard is it to remove the door panels? To install the back speakers, they said they needed to remove the seat belts with a special tool. You cannot get to them from the trunk??? Thanks if anybody can help!! I searched too and didn't get too many answers. Im gonna keep searching but was wondering if anybody has an answers off hand. :thumbup:


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Couple things

1 - They sound worse because Sony sucks 
2 - She has the base 180-watt (not really 180 watt, but that's what it's called) system. The amp for the speakers is just built into the stock headunit, much like aftermarket decks are set up.
3 - Door panels are pretty easy to remove, there are some good instructions here
4 - Best Buy employees are retarded, as you can see in that link I just gave (it also has instructions for getting to the rear speakers), you don't need to do anything with the rear seat belts to get the rear deck lid off so you can have access to the rear speakers.

I've taken off my door panels and the rear deck probably 8-9 times each, it's really very simple. Just take your time, and watch out for the plastic trim that goes around the door handle on the front door panels, it likes to break.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yea, I installed my Premiers in the rear deck myself and it is rather easy to take it apart. No, you can't reach the midbass driver from the trunk I believe but while you can see the 6 1/2s, you have to take the panel off. Their is no need to take the seatbelts off and would you really want a company like Best Buy removing and installing the only device that keeps you from flying out of a car? It should take you about an hour for the whole deal doing it the first time.

Cheek out Pioneer, it's a decent speaker and not too expensive. Sony is, well...their materials and magnets in speakers are less than quality.


----------



## nothingeined (May 12, 2004)

Hmmm..thanks a lot everybody. I guess when she visits this week I'm take everything apart and see what is going on. I know the Sony's are bad, but they should not be real bad. Like when the volume is up with the bass below the middle mark, it rattles everything. I expected them to be decent, but not as they sound now. Thanks again. :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sony makes horrible mobile audio devices from what ive experienced.....especially H/U's, amps and subs


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> sony makes horrible mobile audio devices from what ive experienced.....especially H/U's, amps and subs


especially amps and subs


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

i have had good luck with sony amps infact i own about 4 of them. the subs are slowly geting better but the dash speakers and the h/u's blow so bad so just get infinity you cant go wrong with ANY of the products


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

soundman said:


> i have had good luck with sony amps infact i own about 4 of them. the subs are slowly geting better but the dash speakers and the h/u's blow so bad so just get infinity you cant go wrong with ANY of the products



yes you can go wrong with Infinity, you can go very wrong

Their subs are good for SQ, and the rest of the speakers are trash. The only ones worth the money are the Reference because they're cheap, the rest sound bad and cost rediculous amounts of money.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

to be honest you are the first person i have heard say that. i have heard nothing but good thing and heard alot of there products and i was very pleased


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

soundman said:


> to be honest you are the first person i have heard say that. i have heard nothing but good thing and heard alot of there products and i was very pleased



well im about to be the second one u hear....although the infinity reference series are cheap(price) they are not worth the money, i have 2 12", and they suck, one of them keeps blowing time after time....the other hangs in but sounds like crap considering its supposed to push 300w RMS.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I will be the third to attest to the price/quality ratio of infinity stuff. The tweets are way way way to harsh as well.

And no matter what anyone says, Sony sucks monkey ass. Its great that you own four of the amps, they suck. Clean sound is no where to be found in teh circuitry of sony amps. If anything, their stuff is getting worse. They are focusing too much on the look rather than the function. 

Seriously, sony subwoofers sound like someone farting over and over again.

One more thing, You are probably new here, so you dont know who Sr20demon is. He knows his shit, trust me


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Its great that you own four of the amps, they suck.



hahahaha, that had me rollin


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

what can i say


----------



## N13 Freak (May 17, 2004)

Wow... Infinity sucks? I can understand saying Sony sucks because, well, aside from their upper end headunits, they do suck. But Infinity makes some very nice mobile audio equipment. I've been very happy with the entire 'Perfect' product line from Infinity, and the 'Reference' line that came stock in my mother's Chrysler Sebring sounds great too. So, I'm just curious, what are you basing your opinion off of? I don't mean to start anything, but that sounded like a pretty one-sided and uneducated response...

There's only a few reasons I can see issues occurring with any decent mobile audio brand. The install. The user. The components being used in conjunction with the equipment in question, eg. if you have a high end speaker and you don't give it crap for power, a clipped signal, or you feed it frequencies it wasn't meant to produce, it probably isn't going to sound that great.

-Travis


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

N13 Freak said:


> Wow... Infinity sucks? I can understand saying Sony sucks because, well, aside from their upper end headunits, they do suck. But Infinity makes some very nice mobile audio equipment. I've been very happy with the entire 'Perfect' product line from Infinity, and the 'Reference' line that came stock in my mother's Chrysler Sebring sounds great too. So, I'm just curious, what are you basing your opinion off of? I don't mean to start anything, but that sounded like a pretty one-sided and uneducated response...
> 
> There's only a few reasons I can see issues occurring with any decent mobile audio brand. The install. The user. The components being used in conjunction with the equipment in question, eg. if you have a high end speaker and you don't give it crap for power, a clipped signal, or you feed it frequencies it wasn't meant to produce, it probably isn't going to sound that great.
> 
> -Travis


if ur asking as to what im basing my opinion off, its DIRECT EXPERIENCE with their products..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

N13 Freak said:


> Wow... Infinity sucks? I can understand saying Sony sucks because, well, aside from their upper end headunits, they do suck. But Infinity makes some very nice mobile audio equipment. I've been very happy with the entire 'Perfect' product line from Infinity, and the 'Reference' line that came stock in my mother's Chrysler Sebring sounds great too. So, I'm just curious, what are you basing your opinion off of? I don't mean to start anything, but that sounded like a pretty one-sided and uneducated response...
> 
> There's only a few reasons I can see issues occurring with any decent mobile audio brand. The install. The user. The components being used in conjunction with the equipment in question, eg. if you have a high end speaker and you don't give it crap for power, a clipped signal, or you feed it frequencies it wasn't meant to produce, it probably isn't going to sound that great.
> 
> -Travis


As with AjRaCeR805, my complaints are a result of direct experience and frankly I wasn't impressed at all. I have my Kappa components and coax sitting behind me as I type this, and I can tell you with 100% certainty that the single pair of Focal Polyglass (just a little more expensive than the kappa comps) that are in my car now have better clarity, softer highs, and more midbass than all 4 kappas that were in my car before combined. The reference series don't have quite the power handling of the kappas, but they sound much better IMO and they're cheaper. For a very limited budget I would recommend the reference, but that's all I would ever recommend to someone (except the subs, I'm not talking about those).

Their speakers are reliable, but there are much better choices out there for the money.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

for those of use that have a limited budget and cant spend every dime on our cars infinity is a good choice. i just looked at the prices on some of the focal products and its a little out of my range. infinity has never let me down. i have two ref 12's and i paid 120 dollars for both of them. if there is anything out there that sounds better and is cheaper i havnt seen it. and i have owned the ref 3 1/2 and the 6x9's and i am still very pleased. no disrespect to sr20demon at all i respect your opinion. no matter what your age is you can always learn more. but from the stand point of use broke people long live kenwood, pioneer, memphis, and infinity.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

As far as i am concerned, MB Quart makes the nicest speakers. They have a line which is just as affordable as infinity.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

soundman said:


> for those of use that have a limited budget and cant spend every dime on our cars infinity is a good choice.


See that's the thing though, Infinity speakers are overpriced and you can get a much better product without spending a dime over the cost of the Infinities. Focal's Access line is about the same price as the Infinity Kappa and will destroy it every way imaginable. Boston Acoustics has some great bargain stuff as well.

Ah well, we can argue opinions until one of us dies from an epileptic siesure and no one will come out on top. Bottom line, you like Infinity, I don't


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

me neither!!!


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

what do yall think of eclipse


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Eclipse=OK/MB Quart and Focal=much better build quality, power and sound reproduction (Focal and MB rate their speakers at much less than half of what power they can actually handle...all 3 have similar prices. Polk just released a line of very inexpensive component sets which I heard in person and at medium volume levels, sound reproduction was highly impressive.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

im not sold on polk at all. The highs are there, but any note under 1000 hz is non-existant.


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

i just got all eclipse for my se-r they wont be in for a while cuz well i need to finish puting the car back together


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> im not sold on polk at all. The highs are there, but any note under 1000 hz is non-existant.


1000 or 100?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

NickZac said:


> 1000 or 100?


1000....i may be embellishing exacts, but there is little to no midbass out of polks.

You dont want your comp set playing below 100 hz....thats waht the sub is for


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> You dont want your comp set playing below 100 hz....thats waht the sub is for



I have mine crossed at 50hz


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> I have mine crossed at 50hz


DAYUM!!....mine is crossed at 200 hz right now. What do you think? Lower


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> DAYUM!!....mine is crossed at 200 hz right now. What do you think? Lower


I'm at 80. I think 1000 is a little over estimating, that frequency is all trebble. Even if no a whole alot of mids, they have to have some.

Yea, and 200 hz? Most subs don't play much above 100. Mine doesn't


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2004)

i like to cross somewhere between 60-80


----------

